# Large Hardtails



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

last dive we saw a lot of rather large hardtails. did i miss out on anything good to eat??


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Dey is sooo dericious. You need go back an catchy!! Lol. They're ok a lot of Asians like them, but they Put in a lot of work cooking them. My friends mom dries them and does some other stuff turns out pretty tasty. Standard fillet and fry I don't recommend.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

:no:......they have their place in the food chain as bait only, IMO.


----------

